# BLD mistakes analysis



## kubesolver (Jul 28, 2021)

The succesfull 3BLD solve for me consists of these steps and I as I understand it's something like this for most people (maybe with skiping images for full-audio solves).

1) Track Cycles on the Cube
2) Covert into letters
3a) Convert Letter pairs into words
3b) Convert words into images
4) Store it in memory.
5) Recall images from memory
6) Convert images into letter pairs
7) Recall the right algorithm
8) Execute an algorithm

I've noticed that almost all of my DNFs are in the stage 1.

I've been trying 8 cubes MBLD few times and haven't managed to get 8/8 yet. Almost all unsolved cubes are dure to the failure at stage 1. Usually either edge in incorrect orientation or simply miss some twisted edge / corner.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 1, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> The succesfull 3BLD solve for me consists of these steps and I as I understand it's something like this for most people (maybe with skiping images for full-audio solves).
> 
> 1) Track Cycles on the Cube
> 2) Covert into letters
> ...


I really like the idea of this thread, and I hope more people give their inputs.

For me personally, most of my DNFs happen even I forget the letter quad that I had memo-ed or I misremember it.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 1, 2021)

Most of my DNF’s happen when I get distracted (which happens a lot), or an exec mistake. I’m fine with being slow at 3BLD, so long as I actually complete the solve.


----------



## Brouxt Force (Aug 1, 2021)

Usually I fail because of memo mistakes (forgetting letter pairs, or forgetting about twists/flips). Sometimes I will also make a mistake from mis-executing a 3-Style corner comm, because I am not very great at it yet.


----------

